# Havanese vaccine sensitivity



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

This topic always seems to be a hot topic here on the Forum, but I want to share something I just learned.

Yesterday, I had the opportunity to meet a highly respected, reputable breeder here in SoCal for the first time. She has several Grand Champion Havanese to her credit. I couldn't resist asking her the question, "Are Havanese particularly sensitive to vaccines?" She said all Havanese can vary in their sensitivity to vaccines, but in general Havanese are a vaccine sensitive breed. She asked how old Ricky was and I said 8 and he is due for his annual shots. She said her general recommendation for Havanese is to ask for your Vet to do "titers" for any Havanese over age 7 to determine if they have built immunity (through 7 years of vaccinations) to what they are being vaccinated for. She said titers are relatively expensive but in her opinion they are worth the cost because treating a bad reaction to a vaccine can be even more costly and potentially deadly. But you should always have this conversation with your Vet before automatically accepting the common protocol of scheduled vaccinations.

I would appreciate some polite discourse on what she told me. Do you agree or disagree? All opinions are welcome.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

This is my opinion…

If a person chooses to vaccinate their dog, they should do titers every three years after the initial course of vaccines (including rabies) and only vaccinate if the titer is zero. I would also consider the chances of a healthy dog getting parvovirus (which I believe it is slim to none) so you could probably skip that titer.

If this person is saying it is okay to repeatedly vaccinate your dog until age seven before doing titers. I have a serious concern about that. A lot of irreversible damage can be done by then.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Once a dog has a titer, they have a titer. A titer does not “continue to build over years”. Can you lose a titer? Yes. That is something different. You can test a dog any time after it has had its full series of vaccines. My dogs are first titered at a year old, and annually after that. Many people titer every 3 years, because it is cheaper. That is PROBABLY adequate. My vet feels more comfortable with every year for Parvo and Distemper, and I go with her suggestion since it does no harm to my dogs. (They are having blood drawn for their heartworm and tick titers anyway) The only harm is to my pocketbook  I only titer Kodi for Rabies every 3 years, because that is what my state requires for his Rabies exemption, and that one is *REALLY *expensive.

I CAN tell you that Kodi has not had a single vaccine since he was 4. (When he had his bad Rabies vaccine reaction) He has strong titers for Rabies, Parvo and Distemper at almost 13.

And, to be clear, we do NOT know that our dogs are not protected even if they no longer show a titer, because T cells are an important part of the body’s defense system. The PROBLEM is that there is no test for T cells, so the only way to tell if they are working is with a live virus (or disease) challenge. And who is going to do THAT to their dog?!?! So, the people who are REALLY “rabid” about not continuing vaccinating trust in the original titer and never vaccinate again. I know, from human medicine, that some vaccines wane in efficacy over time. (Tetanus, chicken pox, COVID…) and people need boosters. So I am not willing to trust a single titer.

So, while titers aren’t a perfect way of telling what our dog’s immune system is doing, they are the best we’ve got. When they are high, we DO know they dog is protected. What we DON’T know is whether the dog is NOT protected when they wane. I have not been faced with that yet, and it looks like I may not have to worry about it. But if I did, I think I probably WOULD take the chance and vaccinate again.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree. Any dog we've ever titered, even though their tenth year, still has resistance. We've never given any of the puppies we keep anything but the first shot, and they've always still titered strongly.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

After age 6 or 7, Boo had annual titer testing for parvo/distemper. He only received a rabies vaccination, every three years, as required by State law. We did not see any significant decline in titer values until 2020, when he was 18, a more than 10 year period. At that time, after consultation with his specialist, I just opted to give a booster, as he never displayed vaccine sensitivity in the past.

i am a little worried because his rabies vaccine is due, just before his 20th birthday. Hopefully, as he has not shown any significant vaccine side effects in the past, it will not be a problem.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Charlie has never had any vaccine side effects, but we still opted to titer this year when his parvo/distemper was due, and his titers were high. I’d didn't know about titers earlier, but now that I do, I’ll continue to do it for him and titer JoJo probably starting this year (she did have 3 doses of parvo/distemper between 9 and 17 weeks). 

CA won’t let you titer for rabies, so Charlie had the three year in November, which will last him until he’s 12.5. If he’s doing well and healthy, I’ll give it… but honestly, if he were sick or struggling, I’d probably just skip it as it’s a powerful vaccine. The Rabies vaccine is required to get a dog license, and dog licenses are very important if your dog is ever off leash, but I’ve never heard of someone with an on-leash, we’ll behaved dog being asked for their license. So I hope he’s still running around at the beach at that point, but if thats not the case and I think it could be hard on his system at that point (like if his heart disease has advanced significantly), to be honest, I would probably skip it and just not re-license him. Hopefully not something I’ll have to decide!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LWalks said:


> The Rabies vaccine is required to get a dog license, and dog licenses are very important if your dog is ever off leash, but I’ve never heard of someone with an on-leash, we’ll behaved dog being asked for their license. So I hope he’s still running around at the beach at that point, but if thats not the case and I think it could be hard on his system at that point (like if his heart disease has advanced significantly), to be honest, I would probably skip it and just not re-license him. Hopefully not something I’ll have to decide!


Lisa, my Vet told me he is required by law to report any canine to the local city/county if an owner refuses the rabies vaccine. He said the city will contact you if that's the case and take you to court to enforce rabies vaccination or else your dog will be put down.

I don't know if this is correct, just reporting what I was told. Although I understand the need for eliminating Rabies in the ecosystem, I don't know why a titer confirmation of relative immunity shouldn't be adequate and sufficient.

I have a dog license for Ricky but I don't know what it is good for (other than paying for the Animal Regulation staff/department which I have used for other people's un-licensed/un-chipped dogs) since Ricky has a microchip implanted if he should ever get lost.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have had several vets who are completely understanding as to why an owner may not want to vaccinate their dog for rabies. Any vet that would threaten to report me to the authorities would no longer be a vet of mine. A vaccine of any kind is intended for use in healthy dogs. Vaccines are not intended for geriatric, sick or immune compromised dogs, or a dog that had a previous bad vaccine reaction. This is asking for trouble. And if the dog has an impaired immune system it may not even illicit the intended immune response so the animal is being put at risk for possibly no benefit.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> Any vet that would threaten to report me to the authorities would no longer be a vet of mine.


You don't understand MPM, California State mandates that a Vet report a Rabies unvaccinated canine under penalty of having their license to practice revoked. They are not going to risk that.

Now, back on topic, what about vaccinations (other than Rabies in California and other States) and titers? I know I am going to have this discussion with my Vet and request titers before I would agree to have him vaccinated again (other than Rabies which isn't due now and I'll cross that bridge later).


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

DogFather said:


> You don't understand MPM, California State mandates that a Vet report a Rabies unvaccinated canine under penalty of having their license to practice revoked. They are not going to risk that.
> 
> Now, back on topic, what about vaccinations (other than Rabies in California and other States) and titers? I know I am going to have this discussion with my Vet and request titers before I would agree to have him vaccinated again (other than Rabies which isn't due now and I'll cross that bridge later).


I would be interested in seeing exactly what the law says.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

DogFather said:


> Lisa, my Vet told me he is required by law to report any canine to the local city/county if an owner refuses the rabies vaccine. He said the city will contact you if that's the case and take you to court to enforce rabies vaccination or else your dog will be put down.
> 
> I don't know if this is correct, just reporting what I was told. Although I understand the need for eliminating Rabies in the ecosystem, I don't know why a titer confirmation of relative immunity shouldn't be adequate and sufficient.
> 
> I have a dog license for Ricky but I don't know what it is good for (other than paying for the Animal Regulation staff/department which I have used for other people's un-licensed/un-chipped dogs) since Ricky has a microchip implanted if he should ever get lost.


Yikes! Well maybe I won’t have the option… like I said, I hope I never have that choice to make! 

In terms of other titers, I agree with the person you talked to about parvo/distemper, and now that I know about it, will get both dogs titered for those. That’s the only other vaccine they get— Charlie got lepton once (before I understood the risks) and got Bordatella when he was younger bc it was required by his former groomer. But Im not doing it anymore since our vet told me that there are many causes of KC outside of that particular virus, so the vaccine doesn’t even necessarily prevent it.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

LWalks said:


> Yikes! Well maybe I won’t have the option… like I said, I hope I never have that choice to make!
> 
> In terms of other titers, I agree with the person you talked to about parvo/distemper, and now that I know about it, will get both dogs titered for those. That’s the only other vaccine they get— Charlie got lepton once (before I understood the risks) and got Bordatella when he was younger bc it was required by his former groomer. But Im not doing it anymore since our vet told me that there are many causes of KC outside of that particular virus, so the vaccine doesn’t even necessarily prevent it.


I’ll also add that my previous vet was VERY heavy on vaccine recommendations— she suggested everything under the sun and without great rationale, which is part of the reason I left. Even she was fine with titering Charlie, she just said many don’t because it is more expensive than just giving the vaccine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LWalks said:


> Charlie has never had any vaccine side effects, but we still opted to titer this year when his parvo/distemper was due, and his titers were high. I’d didn't know about titers earlier, but now that I do, I’ll continue to do it for him and titer JoJo probably starting this year (she did have 3 doses of parvo/distemper between 9 and 17 weeks).
> 
> CA won’t let you titer for rabies, so Charlie had the three year in November, which will last him until he’s 12.5. If he’s doing well and healthy, I’ll give it… but honestly, if he were sick or struggling, I’d probably just skip it as it’s a powerful vaccine. The Rabies vaccine is required to get a dog license, and dog licenses are very important if your dog is ever off leash, but I’ve never heard of someone with an on-leash, we’ll behaved dog being asked for their license. So I hope he’s still running around at the beach at that point, but if thats not the case and I think it could be hard on his system at that point (like if his heart disease has advanced significantly), to be honest, I would probably skip it and just not re-license him. Hopefully not something I’ll have to decide!


The problem with NOT vaccinating for Rabies is the sometimes draconian consequences if someone SAYS your dog bit little Johnny (as I said, all they need to to do is SAY he bit, not PROVE that he bit) If he doesn’t have a current Rabies vaccination, (or a current titer in a state that allows a medical exemption) and you can end up with your dog quarantined for an extended period, or worse, euthanized so that his brain can be tested for the disease. So you want to make SURE that you understand the consequences for keeping an “unvaccinated” (in the eyes of the law) dog before you go that route. It is really not an easy decision… and every time we titer Kodi for Rabies, I hold my breath pending the results, because I truly don’t know what is best for him, or what we will do if his Rabies titer drops. I guess it’s a decision we will make with the help of his vet if/when the time comes, and HOPE it never comes!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DogFather said:


> Lisa, my Vet told me he is required by law to report any canine to the local city/county if an owner refuses the rabies vaccine. He said the city will contact you if that's the case and take you to court to enforce rabies vaccination or else your dog will be put down.
> 
> I don't know if this is correct, just reporting what I was told. Although I understand the need for eliminating Rabies in the ecosystem, I don't know why a titer confirmation of relative immunity shouldn't be adequate and sufficient.
> 
> I have a dog license for Ricky but I don't know what it is good for (other than paying for the Animal Regulation staff/department which I have used for other people's un-licensed/un-chipped dogs) since Ricky has a microchip implanted if he should ever get lost.


There is absolutely NO way to eliminate Rabies from the ecosystem by vaccinating dogs, when it is endemic in the wildlife. That is simply not possible. “All” vaccinating pet dogs and cats does is makes it much less likely that a human will get it. Which, of course, is a worthy goal, since pet dogs and cats are the animals humans are most likely to be in contact with. But it does nothing to reduce Rabies in the wild, because it spreads from wild animal to wild animal. dogs almost never give it to wild animals. It is the other way around.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LWalks said:


> I’ll also add that my previous vet was VERY heavy on vaccine recommendations— she suggested everything under the sun and without great rationale, which is part of the reason I left. Even she was fine with titering Charlie, she just said many don’t because it is more expensive than just giving the vaccine.


Yes, many vets will recommend vaccines to people over titering just for that reason. Economically titers DEFINITELY are more expensive than just jabbing with another vaccine.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yes, many vets will recommend vaccines to people over titering just for that reason. Economically titers DEFINITELY are more expensive than just jabbing with another vaccine.


And some vets think that more vaccines will not cause any harm. That is the really scary part.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> The problem with NOT vaccinating for Rabies is the sometimes draconian consequences if someone SAYS your dog bit little Johnny (as I said, all they need to to do is SAY he bit, not PROVE that he bit) If he doesn’t have a current Rabies vaccination, (or a current titer in a state that allows a medical exemption) and you can end up with your dog quarantined for an extended period, or worse, euthanized so that his brain can be tested for the disease. So you want to make SURE that you understand the consequences for keeping an “unvaccinated” (in the eyes of the law) dog before you go that route. It is really not an easy decision… and every time we titer Kodi for Rabies, I hold my breath pending the results, because I truly don’t know what is best for him, or what we will do if his Rabies titer drops. I guess it’s a decision we will make with the help of his vet if/when the time comes, and HOPE it never comes!!!


This is a good point, however I personally know a dog who was euthanized after he bit the groomer and he was up to date on rabies. So being up to date did not help this dog out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> This is a good point, however I personally know a dog who was euthanized after he bit the groomer and he was up to date on rabies. So being up to date did not help this dog out.


But was that a Rabies issue or something to do with a vicious dog law or a “two strike” law. That would be different. While a dog is under a lot of stress at the groomer, Frankly, I don’t have a lot of sympathy for truly dangerous dogs.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> But was that a Rabies issue or something to do with a vicious dog law or a “two strike” law. That would be different. While a dog is under a lot of stress at the groomer, Frankly, I don’t have a lot of sympathy for truly dangerous dogs.


The dog was supposedly quarantined for biting the groomer even though up to date on rabies. The authorities said that was because they cannot count on the vaccine working. The groomer did not want to wait for two weeks to find out if the dog had rabies. So they killed the dog to check for rabies. Anyway, I have no patience with dangerous dogs either. This dog was a nut case IMO and I would have put him down myself if he was my dog. I saw the pictures of the groomer's hand. Main point is that the authorities said they cannot count on the rabies vaccine working.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> The dog was supposedly quarantined for biting the groomer even though up to date on rabies. The authorities said that was because they cannot count on the vaccine working. The groomer did not want to wait for two weeks to find out if the dog had rabies. So they killed the dog to check for rabies. Anyway, I have no patience with dangerous dogs either. This dog was a nut case IMO and I would have put him down myself if he was my dog. I saw the pictures of the groomer's hand. Main point is that the authorities said they cannot count on the rabies vaccine working.


THAT'S a new one! I know it's very hard to "argue with the law", but I'd have wanted some substantiated proof of that... Unless the owners were LOOKING for a good excuse to get out from under a vicious dog anyway while saving face...


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> THAT'S a new one! I know it's very hard to "argue with the law", but I'd have wanted some substantiated proof of that... Unless the owners were LOOKING for a good excuse to get out from under a vicious dog anyway while saving face...


Good point. All I know is what my husband's aunt told me. They may have been ready to get rid of the dog also. I know I would have been.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> The problem with NOT vaccinating for Rabies is the sometimes draconian consequences if someone SAYS your dog bit little Johnny (as I said, all they need to to do is SAY he bit, not PROVE that he bit) If he doesn’t have a current Rabies vaccination, (or a current titer in a state that allows a medical exemption) and you can end up with your dog quarantined for an extended period, or worse, euthanized so that his brain can be tested for the disease. So you want to make SURE that you understand the consequences for keeping an “unvaccinated” (in the eyes of the law) dog before you go that route. It is really not an easy decision… and every time we titer Kodi for Rabies, I hold my breath pending the results, because I truly don’t know what is best for him, or what we will do if his Rabies titer drops. I guess it’s a decision we will make with the help of his vet if/when the time comes, and HOPE it never comes!!!


I don't know if this is true in all states, but it doesn't even have to be a report of a bite. Cousin Finley (and cousins Zadie and Angus) spend the day at my sister and Finley's Mom's daycare/ preschools. One of the kids was playing with Finley and got scratched. Finley is fully up to date on his rabies vaccine, but even with that, and a scratch, he had to quarantine for 2 weeks and animal control came to see him to check on him. We were told that it doesn't have to be a bite or a scratch, any report where even saliva could be on the other person (so even licking) could be a major concern if the dog is not up to date on vaccines (no idea what would have happened if he was behind on his vaccines) - and even if they are it could very likely result in checks by animal control and quarantining.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Rabies titers do drop - but the problem is that no one really knows where "too low" is (Karen - what's the level they consider for the medical exemption?). For international travel the FAVN certificate is considered the acceptable rabies titer and they set a level of .5 IU/ml as the low limit that they will accept to show adequate rabies coverage. It's not needed to travel everywhere, but because we haven't known where we might travel, Perry has had them done in 2020 and 2021 - and yes, they are expensive (probably less to just do the titer, but to do it for the FAVN certificate it's a lot)!

His June 2020 titer results (based on his vaccine in Sept 2019) was 1.86 IU/ml. 
His Sept 2021 result had dropped to .87 IU/ ml. Still above the .5, but no idea if it would have dropped again in a year. 

I won't have another to compare to this year based on the 2019 vaccine because I did get him another rabies shot in October (even though both are 3 years) because we were possibly traveling right after that (didn't happen) and most countries require an annual shot done at least 1 month before travel (and honestly for the titer, I probabyl would have gotten him another vaccine anyway - because the cost of titering and it being below .5 and then having to do the vaccine and titer again would have ended up being over $1000). So the next titer we do will be with the 2021 vaccine given.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Since I usually do a lot of international traveling with Ricky to Mexico (pre-Covid) this is very interesting information. Dog knows what the protocols are now for canine travel/return to Mexico since things seem to change on a monthly basis! Ricky is due for his annual vaccinations right now and will be discussing the vaccination/titer protocols with his Vet in detail!



Melissa Brill said:


> I probabyl would have gotten him another vaccine anyway - because the cost of titering and it being below .5 and then having to do the vaccine and titer again would have ended up being over $1000). So the next titer we do will be with the 2021 vaccine given.


Does your insurance cover vaccinations and titers? I know the insurance I am getting does not cover those things.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I don't know if this is true in all states, but it doesn't even have to be a report of a bite. Cousin Finley (and cousins Zadie and Angus) spend the day at my sister and Finley's Mom's daycare/ preschools. One of the kids was playing with Finley and got scratched. Finley is fully up to date on his rabies vaccine, but even with that, and a scratch, he had to quarantine for 2 weeks and animal control came to see him to check on him. We were told that it doesn't have to be a bite or a scratch, any report where even saliva could be on the other person (so even licking) could be a major concern if the dog is not up to date on vaccines (no idea what would have happened if he was behind on his vaccines) - and even if they are it could very likely result in checks by animal control and quarantining.


Wow! That seems draconian! That would be the end of anyone EVER touching one of my dogs! I am quite sure that is not true here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Rabies titers do drop - but the problem is that no one really knows where "too low" is (Karen - what's the level they consider for the medical exemption?). For international travel the FAVN certificate is considered the acceptable rabies titer and they set a level of .5 IU/ml as the low limit that they will accept to show adequate rabies coverage. It's not needed to travel everywhere, but because we haven't known where we might travel, Perry has had them done in 2020 and 2021 - and yes, they are expensive (probably less to just do the titer, but to do it for the FAVN certificate it's a lot)!
> 
> His June 2020 titer results (based on his vaccine in Sept 2019) was 1.86 IU/ml.
> His Sept 2021 result had dropped to .87 IU/ ml. Still above the .5, but no idea if it would have dropped again in a year.
> ...


I don't remember... I just know Kodi's has been way over what it needed to be each time.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

DogFather said:


> Since I usually do a lot of international traveling with Ricky to Mexico (pre-Covid) this is very interesting information. Dog knows what the protocols are now for canine travel/return to Mexico since things seem to change on a monthly basis! Ricky is due for his annual vaccinations right now and will be discussing the vaccination/titer protocols with his Vet in detail!
> 
> Does your insurance cover vaccinations and titers? I know the insurance I am getting does not cover those things.


Our insurance doesn't cover vaccines and titers or anything routine.

Last I checked (a few months ago when we were planning on going to Mexico, before everything happened with family and hubby needed to go to Addis instead), all you needed was a current rabies vaccine, I don't even think you needed a health certificate to go to Mexico.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Wow! That seems draconian! That would be the end of anyone EVER touching one of my dogs! I am quite sure that is not true here.


Well, I very much doubt that anything other than quarantine would have been required for "just" saliva (hopefully) - and it would probably have to be a very paranoid person to report it to animal control because they were licked! But I was surprised that being current on rabies didn't "save" you from having to quarantine.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Well, I very much doubt that anything other than quarantine would have been required for "just" saliva (hopefully) - and it would probably have to be a very paranoid person to report it to animal control because they were licked! But I was surprised that being current on rabies didn't "save" you from having to quarantine.


I think rabies regulations differ widely in different areas. In my state, the regulations are at the local level, either county or city. In my current county, there are no rabies laws. They are two towns in the entire county and they have regulations. But outside the city limits, there are none, I think rabies paranoia differs widely in different areas and how a particular situation is handled could differ widely because of the particular individuals who handle it. I personally keep my dogs away from all kids and all wild animals so I do not have to worry about them getting rabies or deal with any accusations.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Melissa Brill said:


> I don't even think you needed a health certificate to go to Mexico.


Yes, having flown forth and back to Mexico several times over the years, you definitely need an International Health Certificate current within X number of days (I forget the number) before entering Mexico and re-entering the U.S. which includes Rabies verification (I don't know if titers are valid so I am going to check on that with the Vet). 

[EDIT] In Mexico, as soon as you pass through immigration with your dog, Mexican security escorts you personally to the Agriculture Station in the terminal where they collect a copy of your IHC (be sure and make two copies - one for Mexico and one to re-enter the U.S. Don't ask me how I know this 😉 ) They are very conscientious about this because they have had a lot of cheaters in the past.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

DogFather said:


> Yes, having flown forth and back to Mexico several times over the years, you definitely need an International Health Certificate current within X number of days (I forget the number) before entering Mexico and re-entering the U.S. which includes Rabies verification (I don't know if titers are valid so I am going to check on that with the Vet).


To clarify on titers - they're not acceptable for international travel in place of rabies vaccine but in addition to a valid 1 year (usually) rabies vaccine. You have to keep their rabies vaccine valid and then some countries want the FAVN titer in addition to prove that their coverage is strong enough.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think rabies regulations differ widely in different areas. In my state, the regulations are at the local level, either county or city. In my current county, there are no rabies laws. They are two towns in the entire county and they have regulations. But outside the city limits, there are none, I think rabies paranoia differs widely in different areas and how a particular situation is handled could differ widely because of the particular individuals who handle it. I personally keep my dogs away from all kids and all wild animals so I do not have to worry about them getting rabies or deal with any accusations.



Keeping them away from kids is easier than keeping them away from animals, however. We've had bats get into the house and fall, dazed, onto the floor. THOSE are the ones that REALLY worry me, because healthy bats don't do that. Now, of course, there is the horrid fungus that is infecting bats, and it is entirely possible that THAT is what was making the bat sick, but knowing that bats ALSO carry Rabies, knowing that my dogs could have pounced on that "fluttery thing" on the floor before I got to it was a little scary!!!

I know you have a brand new house, though, so probably less of an issue than an old farm house!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Keeping them away from kids is easier than keeping them away from animals, however. We've had bats get into the house and fall, dazed, onto the floor. THOSE are the ones that REALLY worry me, because healthy bats don't do that. Now, of course, there is the horrid fungus that is infecting bats, and it is entirely possible that THAT is what was making the bat sick, but knowing that bats ALSO carry Rabies, knowing that my dogs could have pounced on that "fluttery thing" on the floor before I got to it was a little scary!!!
> 
> I know you have a brand new house, though, so probably less of an issue than an old farm house!


I think older houses and those with chimneys are more at risk. However, if a bat gets into the house there is potential for anyone in the house to get bit, even the humans. Therefore, the humans may be getting shots anyway. I also think they have blown the number of bats that have rabies way out of proportion. Everyone needs to asses their individual risk and do what they think is best.


----------

